# Should I bother



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

Can anyone reccomend a freshwater plant that needs little light and is easy to care for. Also how can you care for one. I never had one before. Also I heard that they are really good for the tank but what do they do? I know that they must put oxygen in the water but I have a bubble tube with a ten gallon pump (ten gallon tank) so should I even bother? Oh and I want one that is leafy and sword shaped leaves.

Its for tetras not for a gar.


Oh and what do I need to tank care of the plant


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

how about an amazon sword? there pretty undemanding. so are java moss, java fern, and anubia. besides take out carbon dioxide and release oxygen, they also take out nitrates. if u want to keep more demanding plants u need upgraded lighting and fertilizer


----------



## armedbiggiet (Jun 9, 2009)

Tetra love teh plants, I would highly recommand it with tetra. Once you have plants it is more nature in every way for the fish inside. If you do it right with plants + tetra you can lose the noisy air pump...


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

IMHO plants are the single most effective method of stabilizing and maintaining any tank. They consume the end results of the aerobic bacteria process plus carbon dioxide and return oxygen. If something goes bump in the night, they consume any resulting ammonia directly preventing dangerous deep parameter spikes that can crash the system.

So if you get sufficient plants in your tank you will find the tank basically can take care of itself. Regardless the the mechanical filters, circulation, water changes, quality of the water and so on.

But you do need to add what you would at first consider a huge amount of plants. And then leave the tank alone so the plants get the nutrients they need.

I use 4-6 bunches of anacharis, 4-6 vals, 4-6 small potted type plants and a single amazon sword when starting a 10g aquarium. Then let the tank set of a week before adding fish. I then use a single male platy and not add food for the second week. Then add a female and start feeding only a single flake per day. In 6 months I have a tank full of platys.

With your existing tank I would drain the tank down to the substrate (with the fish in the container you drained the water too). Then add the plants and pour the water back in. then not add food for a week. That should get ya going.

just my .02


----------

